# Just letting you know



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Hay guys. Sorry I have not been on here much lately. My classes started last week and between getting back in the swing of things with college and farm shopping I have been pretty darn busy. I will try to balance things better so I can still be active on here, but for now forgive me for not having the chance to be very talkative on here. Oh did go and see a place that may be a good option for a new farm and it is less then 5 minutes from a well known dairy!

Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You do your studies first... TGS second, we're here!

Hope all goes well with looking for property....and it's not too stressful :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Good to see ya back on. Yes...I agree...just worry about your classes...come to TGS in your free time! :greengrin: Hope your upcoming classes go well! :hi5:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ditto.... :hug: :wink:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys! Oh I have been dying to get on here but have been being good. I have a quiz tomorrow I have been getting ready for and have been doing homework all day after farm care this morning. Got everyone taken care of for the night dinner made and reviewed some more and now a few minutes of freedom!  

Well I can already say this is going to be a love hate relationship with school. I love my classes, teachers, classmates etc, but this silly stuff called homework, projects, reading material, assignment hours and such. . . all I can say is wow! Not quite sure what I was thinking or how I was thinking I could balance all of this at once. . . I have survived so far, please wish me luck as I feel I need lots of it or a ton of energy! :ZZZ: :drool: So one of my classes is in complete silence and you can only use ASL in there. I have one that is outside the department so they speak in there (it's an Audiology class) and tomorrow we are learning how to fit hearing aids/program them and also having a guest speaker. My other classes are all in total communication so that is fun and I am loving it. We have a lot of hours outside of the normal class time we have to meet and tomorrow will be my first silent event. Wish me luck! 

Oh on a side note yesterday a man working in the shipping department where the hubby works got bit by a rattlesnake!!! :shocked: Then today apparently they found another snake in the building. Just craziness. 

Well I need to hit the sack for the night as these extra early feeding/milking times are getting to me a bit. Maybe I can sneak back on this weekend since its a 3 day!!!

Good night to all and I hope everyone is doing well!

Miss you guys!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------

